# Havn't posted in a while. So i thought I would post a pic from yesterday



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Bacchus is filling out nicely.
60Lbs 18 monthes


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Bacchus is a very handsome boy!! ;D


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

well thank you
He sure thinks he is
haha


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice side view, shows off his trim waist, and deep chest.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I guess no more leaping on the truck?
That video still makes me laugh.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

haha no he hasnt since
The verbal lashing I gave him must have done it
I still laugh too
I'd say he will slim down a bit once we can get outside for long runs in the field.
Its been cold


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> I guess no more leaping on the truck?
> That video still makes me laugh.


TR, you're such a tease - what video? OK, I looked it up:

http://vid1029.photobucket.com/albums/y351/trev1001/Nov 2014/truck_zpsc86zyzfo.mp4


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Bob said:


> TexasRed said:
> 
> 
> > I guess no more leaping on the truck?
> ...


Its not funny but its sooooo funny ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its a classic vizsla moment, and you got it on video.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

That's one way to get in a truck I guess. 

They are just so ready! What takes us humans so darn long?

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/10/final-post-about-sd-written-on-way-back.html


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm just OLD SCHOOL - the pup jumps in the ATV - SUV - or TRUCK - they just LAND - jump out of the V above - they hit the ground !!!! this will take a year off the pups hunting life - get 2 the field - or just a run - my pups r set on the ground - starts the I'm in charge mode !


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

REM while I do set my pups on the ground, I don't think this applies when the dog is doing it without your consent, and you didn't expect it to happen. With a little age, and Whoa training he might have stopped the pup before the jump, but sometimes things just happen. It lets us know what we need to work on after the fact, or what we did wrong.

June would stand as a teenager for me to lift her out of my vehicle, but that didn't stop her from breaking out a truck window, and joining me in the bird field. I learned my lesson, and kept her crated in the vehicle after that when planting birds. We all make some mistakes, and learn from them. If were lucky, no harm comes from our learning experience. We laugh at are mistakes, and pass it on to others in hopes that they don't have to make the same ones.


----------

